# The big D



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, I've got a bit of bs going on w the ex wife. We got 50/50 custody in may, week on, week off. Now, my girlfriend just gave birth to our son and it's hard to get him to school on time. The x was ordered to stay at his current school district, she moved in w her mom and the school was right down the street. So a week before school started she tells me he's going somewhere else bc her mom kicked her out. So then she gives me a fake address. Long story short, my girl has 
Been getting my son there late, like 2-5 min, 8 times this year. The ex is threatening court and calling cps tomorrow. Just wondering if anybody had some experience with this, I would really appreciate it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I have never been there but I know there is a few guys here with the same problem


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I would go to my lawyer!! The law is to complicated and varies from state to state you need a good lawyer and be honest with him or her about every thing. They will protect you. And don't tell ur ex. Any thing about it don't say a word to her unless you have to. That's the first thing a Lawyer is goin to say. Thus doesn't mean you have to be mean and battle it in court just to protect u. And u have 50/50. Don't let her take it or lose it I wish I had that. It's like asking a bunch of lawyers to give you good professional plumbing advice!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SHAUN C said:


> Ok, I've got a bit of bs going on w the ex wife. We got 50/50 custody in may, week on, week off. Now, my girlfriend just gave birth to our son and it's hard to get him to school on time. The x was ordered to stay at his current school district, she moved in w her mom and the school was right down the street. So a week before school started she tells me he's going somewhere else bc her mom kicked her out. So then she gives me a fake address. Long story short, my girl has
> Been getting my son there late, like 2-5 min, 8 times this year. The ex is threatening court and calling cps tomorrow. Just wondering if anybody had some experience with this, I would really appreciate it


 






Talk to your girlfriend to make sure the kid gets to school on time. Impress upon your Gf the importance of your child getting to school on time. It's important to his education. Then, call the ex and assure her that her child will not be getting there late. 

I would avoid all the grief of courts, lawyers, etc. if I could. Do what's in the best interest of the boy......:thumbsup:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

She is making a play for full custody, likely so she can move where she would like to, lawyer up, quick like a rabbit. Laws are slanted in the mothers favor, so stay on your toes.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

You had better be nice to your girlfriend or you'll have double the problems.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

You need to work it out with work so you can take him. I would also find out how early he can get there.


----------

